# Orphan Annie



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi, Iv recently bought a Gypsy Cob filly. I dont know her date of birth but we guessed she is about 5 months old. When we first got her home she had no idea what a bucket was never mind the food in it, she also had no idea how to play, whereas the other filly on the field doesnt no when to stop :lol:. But since then we have been with her everyday, and she certainly knows what a bucket with food is now, no doubt about it!! She is slowly getting the hang of playing i catch her every now and again playing with the other filly. She has also learnt that if she comes to us she will get a good scratch and she LOVES it! We have only been able to scratch her for about 2 week. She has come so far since we 1st got her home! Im soo proud of her!

This is Annie...
View attachment 42831


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

awwww she is adorable and has the name as me so of course she will be awesome


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

Of Course lol.. She really smells at the moment tho cuz we got her out of a shed with about 5 other foals. but we'r just about able to get a headcollar on but until then shes going to have to smell lol.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

sounds like she is in a much better place now 
was she neglected??


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

She wasnt skinny or anything shes always been a chucky monkey but i dont think she was ever treated for anything, worms etc. but she's worm free now. The previous owner just put them in a shed and left them with piles of hay. She was basically a wild foal when i got her. i think they took her off her mum too soon aswell but i dont know for sure. But it doesnt matter now because shes got someone who loves her.


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

Annie being scratch


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

awww to cute


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Thats good, especially since the other filly is so freindly, it's a monkey see, monkey do thing with horses, so she will learn to love humans in no time =)


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She's going to be a looker! : )


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

bump


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

*More Pictures Of Annie*

Annie Growing Up and Growing In Confidence


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

She's beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

Her tail seems like its too far down her bum. Looks like someones played pin the tail on the Gypsy Lol. I Love her really, and wouldnt change a thing about her!

And Thank-you


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Haha, bless her little tail!

She's SO adorable. I really love her markings, and she has such a sweet face. She's going to grow up into such a gorgeous thing! Do you know what you're planning to have her do yet? x


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

She is a beaut! I Love her little star.


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

Havnt really thought about it yet, she will be going to the local shows to get her into the swing of things. We havnt got a head collar on her properly yet... we got her dropped off to us, and we assumed she would come running off the lorry with a head collar on but she didnt and because shes in such a big field its been a bit difficult, but iv managed to secretly put a rope one on, but had to take it off as it was upside down and allsorts. As soon as you put the slightest bit off pressure on her she panics. We are trying to make space at the other field where there is a stable that we can put her in and work with her because trying to put a headcollar on a foal in a 3 acre field isnt the easiest lol.

She has no problem loading she just walks up herself. We had the horse whisperer out for the other filly on the field to get her to box and Annie just stood on the ramp and looked at us as if to say "whats all the fuss about" lol.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

she's a cutie! good luck with her and her training. she looks sweet.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

wow! I didn't know gypsy cobs could be brown...I always saw the black and white ones.

How cute! She already looks massive! How tall do you think she is?


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

We have an Appy on the same field, which is my boyfriends mums and i cant remember exactly how tall her is but hes around the 13/1hh mark and shes not far off him so shes going to be a big girl. The bigger the better i say! lol :lol:
I might have to get the measuring stick out at the weekend.


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

*Correction*



ShowStopper said:


> We have an Appy on the same field, which is my boyfriends mums and i cant remember exactly how tall her is but hes around the 13/1hh mark and shes not far off him so shes going to be a big girl. The bigger the better i say! lol :lol:
> I might have to get the measuring stick out at the weekend.


 
Correction, the other horse isnt an Appy, hes a spotty. he wont make big enough to b an Appy.


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

*More pics of Annie*















Bless look at her tail LOL! :lol:







"Can we take the head collar off now!!??" 







FOOOODD!!


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

*In the snow*

Annie with her Wooley coat! lol. havnt taken many piks cuz i was on my dinner from work.




























Annie with the other two trouble makers lol.


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

cute thats adorable!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

So cute!!


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

*Success!!!!*

My boyfriends mum was down the field the other day and decided to have a go putting a head collar on Annie... Guess what, she succeded! It took her about 10 mins!

She has also got to be micro chipped tomorrow which should be fun!

Ill post some pictures soon


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Awww good for you guys. She's absolutely gorgeous. Excited to see how she will turn out as she fills in. Im sure she'll be used to her new horse life in no time. Glad she ended up in your care, the poor thing. Congrats on your new girl.


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

Two days after my boyfriends mum got the head collar on Annie we had the vet out to micro chip her, do her sketch for her passport and give her her vacinations... Welll...... she was a STAR! never pattered an eyelid! The day after she had her feet done,, she had the front two done but i dont think she was that happy about the back being done. but since then iv been picking her feet up most days and now she doesnt even realise shes picking them up.

Because we have all had Christmas off we decided to take them (3) for a walk down the bridle path to start to get them used to the road and cars. Annie was a bit worried about the concrete but once she was on she was an Angel! A fire engine went past full throttle and she didnt move an inch. 

Few pictures off Annie with her head collar on and on the walk.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

aww thats great news


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

What an adorable filly! Have to mention though, should do her head collar/halter up tighter...the way it's sitting, it's over the thinnest and weakest part of her nasal bone, should sit higher on her face  Then the knots are in the correct pressure spots and it's just a little safer! Like this:
http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz134/Picture*****z/ProfessionalPhotoshoot/IMG_7653.jpg

Awesome job with her so far though, LOVE seeing pictures through your training, reminds me of my filly Eve, though now she's going on 4 years old! I love her name as well! I'm sure you'll continue to do well with her, youngsters just need time and consistancy...good luck!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

she is cute as a bug!!


----------



## Annie54 (Dec 9, 2010)

Shes pretty! How big do you think she will get? Oh and LOVE the name


----------

